# Describe your life in 6 words



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

At the moment I feel like mine should be: I will never amount to anything.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Probably something like: I am a failure at everything.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

TheThinker11 said:


> At the moment I feel like mine should be: I will never amount to anything.





Greenleaf62 said:


> Probably something like: I am a failure at everything.


I'm sorry you both feel that way. :squeeze

I guess I would say: The sky belongs to no one.

Deep and broody, I know.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Really really really really really average.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

6 words to describe my life? Hmm...

"_This is what I will be_."


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Waste of space, pathetic and pointless


----------



## Ukulele (Aug 4, 2013)

Persevere, the sun will rise soon.


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

I cant think of anything lol <----------- 6 words


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Gonna be artist or die trying.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I hope my dreams come true.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

rejection,sex,frustration,sex,miserey,sex. sadly that actually does sum up my life as a whole with a few moments of happiness scattered in between.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

This isn't what I was expecting.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll come over, if you want?


----------



## DamnExtr0verts (Jan 9, 2013)

I
Hate
This
Fuh
King
Sh!t


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

Empty, transparent, stagnant, bleak, unfocused, sluggish.


----------



## Suff (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't want to work tomorrow.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Should have died at my birth.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Daveyboy said:


> I'll come over, if you want?


My welcome mat basically says: Welcome Daveyboy!


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> :clap:yay:boogie





zomgz said:


> My welcome mat basically says: Welcome Daveyboy!


:mushy :heart:evil


----------



## bonz (Jun 6, 2007)

Society has ****ed me up mentally.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Too awkward, too mute, forever ****ed.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Gosh, you guys sure do pick a depressing combination of words. I just want to give you all a big hug!


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

zomgz said:


> Gosh, you guys sure do pick a depressing combination of words. I just want to give you all a big hug!


I heard somewhere that if you're conscious you must be depressed, or at least cynical.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sure was a waste of time.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

I came, I saw, I conquered.


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

TheFather said:


> I came, I saw, I conquered.


You came, lol


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Sad Larry said:


> You came, lol


And that part always comes first.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm to old for this s**t


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I am so done with everything
or
I just can't do this anymore


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

TheSeeker said:


> I'm to old for this s**t


NICE!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im tired of living, eating, breathing, etc.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

too lazy to count words


----------



## that guy 18 (Apr 19, 2013)

Mine would probably be "Damn son, where'd you find this?"


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

From dust to dust forever more.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Lonely, alone, single, one, uno, me. I wish I had a boyfriend to spend time with especially on weekends.


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

zomgz said:


> Gosh, you guys sure do pick a depressing combination of words. I just want to give you all a big hug!


At times I find it refreshing to hear someone more positive that's in similar situations as I. Then again it depresses me as I feel like I could be on that same level and am not. :sigh



TheSeeker said:


> I'm to old for this s**t


Classic quote!

For me: worthless, selfish, cowardous, freak, childish & evil


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

Give up already, life is pointless
Pointless is a synonym for life
Life's a joke that I missed
Missed being happy, missing it dearly

Motivation is key for future failure


----------



## aaronfree (Aug 3, 2013)

Hope may not be enough anymore


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Dull, dull, oh so ****ing dull.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

How did it go so wrong.


----------



## AlwaysDown (Jun 10, 2013)

Different, Frustrated, Lazy, Clueless, Annoyed, Damaged.


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

Why do people say things like "I'll never amount to anything" or "I'm a failure at everything." 

It's a mental distortion! Of course people are good at somethings, and none of us can tell the future, so why bother? We need to stop being negative, because that just leads to more and more and more and more and more and more DEPRESSION.


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

kurtcobain said:


> Why do people say things like "I'll never amount to anything" or "I'm a failure at everything."
> 
> It's a mental distortion! Of course people are good at somethings, and none of us can tell the future, so why bother? We need to stop being negative, because that just leads to more and more and more and more and more and more DEPRESSION.


People always say that being negative never amount to anything, well in my case, and I'm sure for others too, being positive never amount to anything either. Positivity seems fake for me at this point


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

just
waiting
for
something
to
happen


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

Holy ****, total waste of time.


----------



## ChaoticSoul (Jul 10, 2013)

meaningless, purposeless, unreal, nightmare, joke.


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Once upon a time... The end.


----------



## ChaoticSoul (Jul 10, 2013)

zojirushi said:


> Once upon a time... The end.


Now thats what i call epic:clap


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

I wish I could go back.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Potential lasting patient for the asylum.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh no OH no OH NO


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

I don't really wanna be here


----------



## Alx (Sep 6, 2010)

Antitheistic, jaded, loyal, loving, pansexual, misunderstood.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

Loving, boring, failing, confused, anxious, uncomfortable


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

-Lost
-Empty
-Controversial
-Misunderstood
-Genuine
-Honest


----------



## LostInParadise90 (May 18, 2013)

Nothing but a waste of time


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm a loser, yes it's true..


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I will never ever give up.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

i need a time machine probly...


----------



## Likeadrifter (Jan 29, 2013)

The Misery Chick said:


> Empty, transparent, stagnant, bleak, unfocused, sluggish.


This.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2012)

"One who lives an endless nightmare."


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Strong, Fighter, Scared, Nervous, Hopeful, emotional


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

Sad Larry said:


> I cant think of anything lol <----------- 6 words


This is 8 words


----------



## Green Monkey (Mar 20, 2012)

Misanthrope who will traverse the void.


----------



## Username02 (Apr 13, 2012)

Maybe dad should have used protection...


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

just keep partying on my own


----------



## CouldntThinkofaName (Aug 5, 2013)

i wish i wasnt like this


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

I think I went full retard !


----------



## Neddy123 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wish I could just be honest


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't know what I'm doing


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

I wish i was Ryan Gosling.


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

What is this I dont even...


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

somebody nobody wants to talk to


----------



## exhaustedntired (Apr 3, 2013)

Will die single, I am inferior.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Well damn, that was really bad.


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

Inferior being, reusable trash nobody wants


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> Well damn, that was really bad.


Haha, that is hilarious. I don't know why, but it's just funny. I hope that's not offending to you. It shouldn't be, if anything, I would expect that to be some comedian's answer. It's down-to-earth and to the point. Genius.

Single words:
"Safe, innocent, nice, polite... missing out."

Well, that was fun.:b


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

please understand i love you all


----------



## Xentrensvo (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm not fit enough to survive.


----------



## TheAceInTheHole (Jan 10, 2013)

I can't believe it's not butter.


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 24, 2013)

F***. Dude. Wake. Up. Now. Please.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

My life can go f--- itself.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

jerk off and play video games


----------



## Kip92 (Aug 4, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> jerk off and play video games


That was my first thought... But the girl version


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Kip92 said:


> That was my first thought... But the girl version


lets do both together


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Lost yet focused; searching for meaning.


----------



## devmac (Aug 6, 2013)

Who am I, who are you?


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

My Mind Is My Worst Frenemy


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

~ booty booty booty booty rockin' everywhere ~


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Screwed in the *** by Obama


----------



## Kip92 (Aug 4, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> lets do both together


Lol ill try and answer this in 6 words so I blend in... 
Sure, I am down for that
Lol


----------



## Diegoo (Jul 18, 2013)

Having a hard time of it...


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

haters gonna hate, potatoes gonna potate.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Im just making an ****ING excuse.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

wnt2diexx said:


> fuk *****es get money swag yolo





wnt2diexx said:


> money hoes fuk da polic


I smell a troll.. >_>


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I smell a troll.. >_>


Dude, its his life. Too much swag for you I guess


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Getting my hopes up for nothing.

Edit:

Everything is going to be okay.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I died about seven years ago.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Chasing the sun in the blizzard.


----------



## SoloArtist (Jun 11, 2013)

Found frozen in the street? (Avenue 1 -- my degree is worthless, can't find a job)

Stuck in my little room forever. (Avenue 2 -- my degree is worthless, I end up living at home and becoming a recluse to not face reality)

I am an indentured servant. (Avenue 3 -- I find a well paying job, work 80 hours a week and become an office drone. Honestly, would NOT bother me that much in comparison.)


----------



## Rebellious Roman (Aug 5, 2013)

Okay, this is impossible, six words is not enough! ._.


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)

depression and social anxiety fueled life


----------



## moonlitnights (May 19, 2013)

I don't belong in this world.


----------



## Hikikomori1 (Aug 7, 2013)

Suicide, can't take that from me


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

My life is meaningless as f


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

My extra large forehead is big. 

Believe it or not that actually means something and is quite relevant to this topic.


----------



## Hikikomori1 (Aug 7, 2013)

Earth is beautiful, Humans are garbage


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm slowly dying on the inside.



Hikikomori1 said:


> Earth is beautiful, Humans are garbage


This.


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hopelessness is a word to remmember


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

My life is pure, pathetic garbage.



chaos_preacher said:


> Hopelessness is a word to remmember


:yes


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

I will always be a loser.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

**** up from start to finish


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

My dreams will never come true.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

The Hitchhikers Guide to the G-Spot or

Wonka’s Willy and the Fudge Factory


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Why can't I just be happy?


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

my god i need a drink


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> The Hitchhikers Guide to the G-Spot or
> 
> Wonka's Willy and the Fudge Factory


mmmm fudge:yes


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

I hope it is over soon.


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> The Hitchhikers Guide to the G-Spot or
> 
> Wonka's Willy and the Fudge Factory


dude........


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Not fun lonely unhappy lame tiresome


----------



## SymphonicLove (Aug 7, 2013)

My life in six words? 

Unproductive
Deplorable
Inutile
Miserable
Unstable
and just plain colourless.

But then again, that's just the way I see it.


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

No one replies to my threads.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

It has been a train wreck.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Constant struggle to finally break free.


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

Terrified Confused Unprepared Lonely Miserable Trapped


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

A perpetual comedy of errors (<<< case in point--only 5 words...)


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Better than I ever imagined it.


----------



## Tatsuhiro Sato (Aug 9, 2013)

basic metabolic functions are excersice too


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Stuck in neutral and burning inside


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

The chronicles of a lost loner.

The best thing about this title is that you can replace the l in loner for a b.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

misspeachy said:


> Better than I ever imagined it.


glad to hear someone feels this way


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

I can strive to be better


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

A tragic waste of some true potential.


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

All dressed up—nowhere to go.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Stuck forever on my uncompromising path.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

judged improperly by fools' evil mistakes


----------



## Melvin1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Will die alone with 72 cats.


----------



## lola26 (Oct 20, 2013)

Trying too hard to fit in


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

I want to go home now


----------



## chowfunfan (Aug 22, 2013)

I think the book was better


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

shadeguy said:


> I want to go home now


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Melvin1 said:


> Will die alone with 72 cats.


This probably about sums me up too.

Other than that, I guess my six words would be "Unpredictable, lonely, longing, nervous, gamer, and...cats."

Sorry, I didn't count "and" as a word. xD

Jes.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Pathetic ugly gamer hiding from life.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Unable to lose that fishmongery smell.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Another day passed by. Tomorrow's next.


----------



## e200e (Mar 31, 2013)

Not Living up to my expections


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## fano (Sep 6, 2013)

good **** **** **** **** end


----------



## skipjames (Jul 8, 2013)

social anxiety DEEEEEEESTROYED MY LIFE


----------



## skipjames (Jul 8, 2013)

social anxiety REALLY DEEEEEEESTROYED MY LIFE....


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll never be in a relationship.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I would guess just getting by.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh well, ****ed it up again


----------



## Adversid (Mar 21, 2013)

pathetic, retarded, mediocrity, lost dreams, idealism.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Melvin1 said:


> Will die alone with 72 cats.





Pike Queen said:


> This probably about sums me up too.


Can't even be that--cat allergy. :bah :bash :sigh :rain :cry :flush


----------



## Douhnut77 (Jun 6, 2013)

Baking in radiation of computer screen


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Sad,Sad,Sad,Sad,Sad,Sad


----------



## lordseshomaru86 (Aug 13, 2013)

destined for greatness, headed for ruin


----------



## trevo123 (Oct 19, 2013)

my life is an absolute joke


----------



## somewhereinspace (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't know what to do.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I am a pathetic ****ing failure.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Here I sit, taking a ****.


----------



## MachoMadness (Feb 20, 2012)

twitchy, lonely, cuddly,sleepy, misunderstood, pacifist,


----------



## Weilian (Mar 28, 2013)

I failed at life, the end.


----------



## SilentlySuffering (Oct 14, 2010)

I can't wait to move again.


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

shy, practice, avoid, create, sad, dreams


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Boring


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

we're all gonna make it, brah.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

I would but they'd allget beepedout


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

God's plan's still remains a mystery.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Seems too far out of reach.


----------



## nwet96 (Apr 5, 2013)

The best is yet to come


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

real unending trail of unfortunate events


----------



## TheBigH (Oct 14, 2013)

God dammit. This is some bull****.


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

It's all about perspective, isn't it?


----------



## PaintItBlack (May 9, 2013)

There is no point in trying...


----------



## MrZetnek (Oct 12, 2013)

Damn, this is one of the most depressing threads I have ever seen.

One shall stand, One shall fall


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

No direction, no joy, broken person


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

1 word.

Hopeless


----------



## TheBagel (Oct 8, 2013)

Slow but steady; will win eventually.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Captain may I join your ship?


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

When did i become a ghost?


----------



## AlwaysDown (Jun 10, 2013)

Unpopular, antisocial, different, weird, disliked, destructive.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

we are all gonna make it


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Kinda sucked at times oh well


----------



## david87 (Sep 29, 2013)

A seemingly endless and twisted path.


----------



## matahari (Sep 30, 2013)

TheBagel said:


> Slow but steady; will win eventually.


:clap

+ attracts +

Life is an adventure or nothing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

This world is not for me


----------



## Bedouin (Aug 3, 2013)

I dislike most things not all


----------



## Douhnut77 (Jun 6, 2013)

Atleast I wont remember when dead


----------



## Pen (Jan 17, 2012)

why oh, why oh,........why me


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Being single is thrilling and awesome.


----------



## Mcquiz (Jul 31, 2013)

Too lazy to think six words.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Going downhill fast, no brakes required.


----------



## dharmaqueen (Oct 21, 2013)

hoping I wont be just like him


----------



## dharmaqueen (Oct 21, 2013)

7 words. woops... learning to accept in unacceptable times


----------



## jaykay7 (Jun 18, 2013)

Deficiency, punishment, weakness, fear, pain, alone.


----------



## TheAceInTheHole (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm not wearing any underwear today.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Really, really, really, really, really bad..


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Vulnerable, bleeding, tired, questioning, pressing on


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Happy, adventurous, individualist, eccentric, hopeful, loner.


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

A complete waste of human flesh.


----------



## Lila11 (Dec 22, 2011)

Constant changing atmosphere, out of control


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

It is what it is, indeed.


----------



## Fukamushi (Jun 10, 2012)

It's kind of alright, I guess.


----------



## Fukamushi (Jun 10, 2012)

I really don't even know anymore.


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

what the fck is going on


----------



## ThoughtPowered (Oct 23, 2013)

Billion sperm, I'm the wrong one


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Callum96 said:


> A complete waste of human flesh.


"A" isnt a real word  
p.s liiiies!!! 

Oh and ok ill do 6 words too lol.

I eat takeaway pizza everyday smileyface <- Thats 1 word cus I didnt put a space >: D


----------



## usafuturesoldier4000 (Sep 26, 2013)

I dont know what to do


----------



## Dazzle (Oct 22, 2011)

1.	Self-consciousness
2.	Anxiety
3.	Depression
4.	Loved
5.	Unhappiness
6.	Happiness

Most of the time I am *self-conscious*, I dealt with *anxiety* and *depression* my whole life. I am *loved* by many, especially my husband. I alternate between *unhappiness* and *happiness* because I have gratitude for the people and things I have in my life but something is still missing.


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky (Sep 28, 2010)

Sometimes I kid myself it's tolerable.


----------



## axxs (Jul 30, 2010)

Each Day Is Exactly The Same.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Ridiculous vampire can never stay asleep. >:}


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Will I ever take that step?


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Trauma. Happy. Better. Beautiful. Damaged. Disoriented.


----------



## KeepItQuiet (Nov 5, 2013)

Unbelievably dull but getting better, thankfully!


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Just waiting till I am better.


----------



## OnlineN0w (Nov 4, 2013)

Failing horribly everyday, yet still trying.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Going nowhere fast, yet still here.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

perpetual cycle of drunkenness and hangovers


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

There is an end to it.


----------



## Juno1984 (Nov 5, 2013)

My strange world with impending doom.


----------



## saganist (Nov 28, 2012)

Full of mental (and physical) torture.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Weightlessness that resembles a hole


----------



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

gray blob in a beautiful universe


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

These pretzels are making me thirsty.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

thank god i went through that


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

never got my letter from hogwarts


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

What I have i don't want.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

What I want I can't get.


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Not much is happening right now


----------



## Chrissie4 (May 1, 2014)

Not changed since I left school.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I didn't ask for this sh*t.


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

Lame, empty, depressing, unsatisfying, repetitive, and forgettable.


----------



## Nanuki (Dec 1, 2013)

.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Holy wow what happened to me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am not surprised at all.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Sleep, eat, sleep, eat, sleep, die


----------



## Vancouver Homeboy (Apr 7, 2014)

Life? You call this a life?


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Chocolaty chocolateness covered in chocolate. Chips.


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

Why can't I have more resources


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Volumes*

I'd need to produce 18 books about different topics of my life
Most done

I want to get Penguin to publish those for me

I couldn't speak to anyone who puts six words into a nutshell of conversation, or speech.

Everyone else is like that. Thin life. uh. oh. I like dogs and cats with that vocabulary.
Phone: "Hellow!" :clap

Maybe I need to find an author to make friends with


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lots of regrets and wasted time


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

These six words describe my life.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

It's a Miracle I am alive.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Taplow said:


> These six words describe my life.


LOL LOL
Excellent ! :clap

I actually laughed out loud with that one !


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

On my own. fuuck my life


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

SAD
unfair
harsh
brutal
scary
boring


----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

Sad ugly girl has good soundtrack


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Time unwisely spent on electronic distractions


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Sex, drugs, rock'n'roll, well maybe not.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Work, nap, music, video games, Oatmeal


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Waking up in time for bedtime


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

More grateful for less and less.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm not sad, I'm just realistic.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Tired of living, scared of dying.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

I need Jesus to rescue me!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Boyfriend's mom is driving me bananas


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Decided trajectory, unknown future, undecided outcome


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

slyfox said:


> Time unwisely spent on electronic distractions


hear hear


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

I wish I'd been Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Should have ****ing died at birth


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

boring boring boring boring boring boring


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

My life is not worth describing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

frustrating, ennui, listless, music, discontent, caged


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I can not count properly.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Simply waiting for sleep to come.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Counting down to next days off


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Looking for something bigger than myself.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

My life twas a strange one.

if you think that was invalid then how about:

-My life was a massive consumption.

One for everyone:

Somehow we are still all here.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

cosmicslop said:


> Looking for something bigger than myself.


True, but everything's limited by me.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Lonely, Stale, Pathetic, Empty, Joyless, Wasteful


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

It's a series of unfortunate events


----------



## Birdkid (Jun 23, 2014)

When nothing goes right, go left.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Repetitive and pointless, Repetitive and pointless.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

"I need to get out more"


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Joyful, determined, nerve-racking, awkward, a struggle.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Inconsistent, dull, tiring, empty, pointless


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Mourning the one that got away


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

A total mess of a life


----------

